# The six types of Atheists



## pnome (Jul 15, 2013)

I used to be an Anti-Theist but now I like to think I fit into the Seeker-Agnostic (SA) type. 


So which one are you?

Blog post about study:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/andrewbrown/2013/jul/15/six-types-of-atheist

Actual Study:
http://www.atheismresearch.com/


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jul 16, 2013)

I don't know that I fit well with any of these..


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 16, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> I don't know that I fit well with any of these..



I've got you pegged for a non-theist/anti-theist.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jul 16, 2013)

I think I am anti-theist in a way, but that's not my driver.


----------



## David Parker (Jul 16, 2013)

Where would existentialist fall?


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jul 16, 2013)

See, I told you atheism is false, otherwise ya'll wouldn't be so divided with all your denominations!!


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> I think I am anti-theist in a way, but that's not my driver.



I agree.  He doesn't have enough Denominations represented in this poll.


----------



## pnome (Jul 16, 2013)

I would guess that most atheists here would fit into the IAA type.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Jul 16, 2013)

ddd-shooter said:


> See, I told you atheism is false, otherwise ya'll wouldn't be so divided with all your denominations!!



Thats a good one!


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 16, 2013)

ddd-shooter said:


> See, I told you atheism is false, otherwise ya'll wouldn't be so divided with all your denominations!!


----------



## pnome (Jul 16, 2013)

SemperFiDawg said:


> I agree.  He doesn't have enough Denominations represented in this poll.



So, which type of atheist are you?


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jul 16, 2013)

ddd-shooter said:


> See, I told you atheism is false, otherwise ya'll wouldn't be so divided with all your denominations!!


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

pnome said:


> So, which type of atheist are you?



I guess it depends on your definition of Atheist. 

I would have to say I'm either Anti-Anti-Theistic or  Theistic Anti-Anti-Theistic depending on your definition of 'Anti'.


----------



## pnome (Jul 16, 2013)

SemperFiDawg said:


> I guess it depends on your definition of Atheist.



Well, I would say it would have to start with not believing in God.  Does that apply to you?


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

pnome said:


> Well, I would say it would have to start with not believing in God.  Does that apply to you?



Nope.  Sorry.


----------



## drippin' rock (Jul 16, 2013)

I suppose I am seeker-agnostic. I also consider myself to be a skeptic. Where does that apply?


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jul 16, 2013)

Funny that Christians were first called "atheist". In the pagan world that Christianity was birth in, it was a polyistic society.  Christians had 1 God so they were called "Atheist"


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jul 16, 2013)

Is that funny? Or is it an indication that the history of worldviews will cycle and Christianity is now what will be phased out and be a thing of the past like nearly all others before it?


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jul 16, 2013)

TripleXBullies said:


> Is that funny? Or is it an indication that the history of worldviews will cycle and Christianity is now what will be phased out and be a thing of the past like nearly all others before it?


Funny how the word has changed in meaning


----------



## 660griz (Jul 23, 2013)

“I mean I don’t believe: I’m sure there’s no God. I’m sure there’s no afterlife. But don’t call me an atheist. It’s like a losers’ club. When I hear the word atheist, I think of some crummy motel where they’re having a function and these people have nowhere else to go.” -John Brockman


----------

